# Hello from Florida, USA!



## IanDorrinson (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi all. I'm an avid twitter user and I got a notification that some people I follow also follow the Writing Forums twitter account, so I looked at the site, and I think this looks like a great community. I'm a teacher and writer from Florida, and I'm always looking for people to talk about writing with. I've been writing poems for a while now, but I recently got into Harold Pinter and I'm trying my hand at plays. Looking forward to talking with you all, reading your work, and doing what I can to offer my take. Cheers.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi Ian. I don't know if this helps but I was in the Drama Club in High School 

Anyway, once you get ten meaningful posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination forums you will be able to post your own creative works. You will also be able to choose your own avatar and signature.

Also, we have the mentors in purple here that can help you with any writing needs you may have.

So take a look around and get to know us a bit. I think you'll like us


----------



## PiP (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi Ian. Welcome to Writing Forums and our creative community  You'll certainly find plenty of fellow writers here to talk with. I notice from you intro you are also have an interest in poetry. We have an active poetry forum and also a monthly Poetry Challenge. 

I'm also a tweep


----------



## Gumby (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome to the site, Ian.  I'm not much into Twitter, myself, but I'm sure glad to see that it's bringing us some new, wonderful members.


----------



## Boofy (Jan 31, 2015)

Hello, Ian! I'm Beth, or Boofy :3

I am particularly fond of plays! I do look forward to reading through anything you should post up. I hope you come to feel very happy here, welcome to the forum ^^


----------



## squidtender (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome to WF, Ian! Don't be afraid to look around, peak into a few dark corners and under some beds. Nothing here bites . . . hard. 






Have fun, enjoy the community and if you need any help, never be afraid to ask!


----------



## IanDorrinson (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks, all! I was in drama club in highschool too, Mr. Mustard  And yes, Squidtender, you might have guessed that I enjoy the dark side of the writing life a bit 

Not to toot my horn, (although we all know a little ego is healthy for a writer ) but I've been working hard on poetry for a long time and I've been fortunate enough to get published a few times, so I look forward to sharing my thoughts in the poetry forum, and you guys (lookin' at you, Boofy ) can help me with my plays! Cheers, slainte, salut, and all that  Happy to meet ya!

- - - Updated - - -

Not that I think I still don't need help on my poetry of course, but I way more interested in plays now.

And thanks for the welcome, also, Gumby, and PiP! I really recommend that every writer should check out Twitter! There are lot of cool writers on there and following the right people can be like Christmas. Plus, some of the awesome, pro writers on there are generally happy to respond to you if you leave 'em a nice, complementary note, since it's only 140 for a reply. Maybe I'll recommend some Tweeps in the gossip sections


----------



## escorial (Feb 1, 2015)

View attachment 7485


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 1, 2015)

Plays can be tricky but the feeling you get when you finish one is awesome. Lucky to be in Florida with no snow. The only time I've ever been was about a year and a half ago and I went to Disney world for the first time. Looking forward to reading your plays if you are so inclined to share them.  Welcome!


----------



## IanDorrinson (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks, Escorial and Hammy. Florida is nice. I'm in St. Augustine which is a little like a southern town mixed with something like colonial Williamsburg (it's the oldest city in the US and has tons of tourists and tour guides walking around in 19th Century clothes). Hope you liked Disney. Will share my stuff soon, thanks!


----------



## IanDorrinson (Feb 1, 2015)

am_hammy, are your plays anywhere in the forum?


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 1, 2015)

IanDorrinson said:


> am_hammy, are your plays anywhere in the forum?



Unfortunately no. It's been awhile since I've dabbled. I will send ya a pm with more details.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Feb 4, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, Ian! Nice to have a Floridian among us (never realized how alien Floridian sounds until typing it out now...)


----------

